# Parsnips, anyone?



## Whistlelark (Sep 23, 2013)

During my last grocery trip, I picket up a few parsnips (I've been diligently working my way through the produce section, trying everything that I've never tried before) But alas, I really just don't know what to do with them. I've done some Google searches, and it seems to be pretty unanimous that the preferred method of cooking is to peel and then roast them. But I don't want to try them just one way, So I'd love some suggestions!

Also, I did try doing a search through here, and couldn't seem to run across any threads or recipes for parsnips, if there really is one (Or a few) I'd love to get a link!


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Sep 23, 2013)

Sometimes Mrs Dawg will mash them together with potato and turnip (the little white ones). The same way you would make mashed potatoes. She adds a bit of horseradish as well.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 23, 2013)

Chop them up and put them in a soup or stew.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 23, 2013)

I won't eat them, but Dad would slice, boil and serve drained with butter. They were too sweet for my taste.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 23, 2013)

They're similar to carrots but sweeter, so you can use them in the same ways you would carrots. However I fix them, I like to mix them with other root vegetables because, as PF said, they can be pretty sweet on their own.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 23, 2013)

We used to throw them in with a pot roast along with the other vegetables. 

Boil them til tender and then fry them in butter.

We never ate them until they had been frozen in the ground.  My Father used to leave them in the garden and cover them with hay, when a thaw came along he would dig them or in early spring when nothing else fresh was available.

I would eat them if they were on my plate, I wouldn't risk crossing the road to get any!


----------



## mmyap (Sep 23, 2013)

I like them roasted along with other root vegetables.


----------



## CraigC (Sep 23, 2013)

I use them as I would carrots.


----------



## Katie H (Sep 23, 2013)

They are especially tasty in my oxtail soup.  Really gives another wonderful layer of flavor to an already great soup.


----------



## acerbicacid (Sep 23, 2013)

I thought this sounded a good way to use them.    I have it in my folder.  

forkful #1: parsnip fritters | Forkful 

I haven't made them yet, as my mother didn't cook/eat parsnips until they had been frosted too.


----------



## simonbaker (Sep 23, 2013)

We grew up eating parsnips every fall. I love them!  We usually sliced them & fried them in a hot cast iron frying pan (like raw fried potatoes), parsnips are the best if you wait until after it freezes then dig them up, so fresh & crisp.  Otherwise just peel them  & cut them up like carrot sticks.


----------



## Whistlelark (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks for all of the great suggestions everyone!
That fritter recipe sounds great, I'll definitely have to give it a try!


----------



## GA Home Cook (Sep 24, 2013)

Any veggie, including parsnips, benefit from roasting at a high temp (425) until the begin to carmilize.  I like to take any veggie after roasting and hit them with Parm cheese and back under the broiler until browned.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 24, 2013)

Love parsnips. They can be mashed, boiled, roasted, steamed, or made into a soup. You can substitute them in any recipe calling for carrots.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 24, 2013)

The only time I've ever had them is in my SIL's chicken soup - and Himself gets to eat all the offerings since I found that they made the soup almost dessert-sweet.   However, I've been on a kick to roast veggies, especially when I have something else already in the oven OR dinner is heavy on veggies.  They sound like they would be nice snuggled up to carrots in the roasting pan.  Might give that a go sometime this winter.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 24, 2013)

I like them in stew or pot roast, but not so much that it gets sweet. Stirling doesn't like them.


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 24, 2013)

Whistlelark said:


> During my last grocery trip, I picket up a few parsnips (I've been diligently working my way through the produce section, trying everything that I've never tried before) But alas, I really just don't know what to do with them. I've done some Google searches, and it seems to be pretty unanimous that the preferred method of cooking is to peel and then roast them. But I don't want to try them just one way, So I'd love some suggestions!
> 
> Also, I did try doing a search through here, and couldn't seem to run across any threads or recipes for parsnips, if there really is one (Or a few) I'd love to get a link!


I l-u-r-v-e parsnips! My favourite is parboiled and then roasted round the beef joint. I don't serve them just boiled - not nice at all. They make very good soup - either parsnip and apple or curried parsnip soup. I sometimes put them into a veg curry.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 24, 2013)

I don't think I've ever had them.  Roasting sounds good.


----------

